# the genius of Tamla Motown



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

many many great songs by Marvin Gaye, Stevie Wonder,The Temptations, The Jacksons etc,etc.My favourite is Do What You Gotta Do, by The Four Tops written by Jimmy Webb, who wrote Wichita Lineman, and Galveston among others for Glen Campbell.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

"We're all sensitive people, with so much to give......" Marvin Gaye, _Let's Get it On_. Always raises a big smile on my lips, and a wink.....


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

for a moment I've thought the thread was about James Jamerson.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

acitak 7 said:


> many many great songs by Marvin Gaye, Stevie Wonder,The Temptations, The Jacksons etc,etc.My favourite is Do What You Gotta Do, by The Four Tops written by Jimmy Webb, who wrote Wichita Lineman, and Galveston among others for Glen Campbell.


I will strongly second the motion for Motown. A remarkable stable of artists and groups, songwriters, musicians. _Papa Was a Rollin' Stone_, The Temptations. Songs rarely get much better than that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

norman bates said:


> for a moment I've thought the thread was about James Jamerson.


It could be, if you want to .


----------



## acitak 7 (Jun 26, 2016)

*tamla motown*

re James Jamerson, like they say you learn something new everyday, and that applies to me.


----------

